# Really??!!!



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Those are totally sheep. Not goats.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

:whatgoat::slapfloor::slapfloor:


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Guess if its someone Hispanic, maybe they didn't know the English word for sheep.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

:doh: My goodness... Occasionally, I am ashamed of my species....

When we went to the fairgrounds, people mistook our 7 month old Boer wethers for dogs. _Dogs_. Besides that one Oklahoma wether-sire that could've been a Bull Terrier, goats look nothing like dogs.

But Sarah does pose a good point... :shrug:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

LOL....dogs?! With hooves?? :ROFL:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Although I had a "fill in" Fed Ex girl one day ask me if my Turkey Tom was a rooster....... *grins*


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

OMG a rooster, and dogs sheesh. That is worse than this, at least goats and sheep are fairly similar. I thought it might not be a native speaker also, that they may just not know the correct term for goat.


----------



## Sundancer (Jan 21, 2012)

Sadly, we have had city people come to the farm because they were told we breed and sell 'miniature deer'....


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

At the fair, a girl I used to play soccer with was showing me how to show her market lamb for round robin. A little boy and his mom came over, and she asked if they wanted to pet the goat. And she was 2nd place for showmanship. :hammer: 

My Alpine doe does look like a deer, but at least people realize she is a goat most of the time.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I had someone here buying a rabbit and the kid pointed to my guineas and asked, " Are those ducks?". HA. Ha ha. I wish, kid.

Those are most likely Katahdin hair sheep. *Maybe* Blackhead Persian hair sheep.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yup, those are sheep. :doh:


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

LOL! Definitely sheep!

One time in the park a little boy asked me if my Great Dane was a donkey.


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

My 4h leader had a man come up to her at the county fair and tell her she had nice camels. They were Nigerian dwarfs...:doh:

I agree with Sarah, I bet he just didn't know the word for sheep and figured 'goat' was close enough...:lol:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

One time I was told to get my "donkey" off the boat ramp by a grumpy fisherman. I still ask Bean if he's a donkey with giant scurs.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I have to admit, prior to owning goats, I didn't REALLY know the difference between goats and sheep (yes.....i'm a city girl). I could probably pick out an alpine as a goat, but those fibre goats look awfully like sheep sometimes....

HOWEVER, if you're selling something, you should really know what you're selling.....


----------



## lileomom (Apr 11, 2013)

I worked at a u-pick pumpkin patch when I was a kid. A woman from the city insisted that the jersey calf in the petting zoo was not a cow. She was convinced it was a camel because she knew that all cows are black and white. She got really mad when I couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

^^ :ROFL: that's hilarious! She certainly didn't read her "animals on the farm" book!

and...if that cow was a camel, where was the hump?


----------



## lileomom (Apr 11, 2013)

Wish you could have been there to hear it nchen! I had a really heated conversation with this woman calling my beautiful purebred jersey calf a camel! She let me know that the hump would grow when it got older.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Nah uh, everyone knows that camels don't have humps unless they drink a couple hundred gallons of water


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hilarious!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

That is too funny! :ROFL:


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Hey now,

I convinced these 6th graders that my doe









Is a giraffe & that they don't get huge and their necks don't grow that long until they're a year old......... Same with the spots and legs. 
To this day they believe me..


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

:laugh: ^^


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

emilieanne said:


> Hey now,
> 
> I convinced these 6th graders that my doe is a giraffe & that they don't get huge and their necks don't grow that long until they're a year old......... Same with the spots and legs.
> To this day they believe me..


6th graders!? Wow...

But that is NOTHING! I convinced a couple of kids (although they were 7) that a floating chlorine dispenser was a baby hammerhead shark... :laugh:


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

I am laughing to death! With all these camel cows, sheep goats, dog goats, a goat giraffe, a chlorine shark, a turkey rooster, miniature deer goats, guinea ducks, a donkey dane, and a donkey goat, I am remembering how ignorant people really are. Especially guinea hens and ducks, seriously? A duck looks somewhat graceful, and guinea hens look like horribly beaten burn victims.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

goat luver 101 said:


> My 4h leader had a man come up to her at the county fair and tell her she had nice camels. They were Nigerian dwarfs...:doh:
> 
> I agree with Sarah, I bet he just didn't know the word for sheep and figured 'goat' was close enough...:lol:


I wonder if he meant the goats or if he was being a dirty old man???


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

I work with a few "City" people and they were embarrassed to find out that Cattle with horns could be girls or boys...they thought only boy cattle had horns and girls did not.

I found it hysterically funny.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

MoKa-Farms said:


> A duck looks somewhat graceful, and guinea hens look like horribly beaten burn victims.


see I think just the opposite I think Guineas look elegant and exotic whereas ducks just look comical and goofy. LOL I have had both.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Lol chlorine shark 

I've gotten people that think just cause it has horns its a not but all these people! My lord..


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I've had people think my jersey heifer was a llama when she was in a petting zoo. When I was giving camel rides, I've had kids call the camels donkeys, llamas, poines and more lol. I had a few people that thought camels had milk in their humps, everyone thinks they have water in their humps, which they do not. lol 

The best thing yet, we were doing camel rides at a winter lights event and they had a petting zoo right next to the camel rides, everyone thought the baby buffalo was a camel! lol All I am thinking is, where do they think his neck is?


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

This just astounds me, I can't imagine being that clueless. You can look at the build and shape of some of these animals and know they aren't related. In the movies and tv shows though, they always depict country people as stupid country bumpkins. Seems to me we can go in a city and know a subway from a taxi cab...


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

/\ Hehe. And a McDonalds cheeseburger from an apple.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Well.... I JUST got a new one. 

I get a kik (messaging app that my "sister" messages me on) and it says hey, I reply hi. 
She says "Do you know if Tennessee fainting goats are a whole other breed of goat or is it just a disease that carries in any goat or just Nigerian and Nigerian mixes because im super curious lol"

I know at least she is trying, but I find it REALLY funny........


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

This one confuses even goat people. Meet Dexter the pack ??? On the right...
As far as I know, he was one of a kind.


----------



## HalfAChanceFarm (Dec 1, 2012)

*:slapfloor::slapfloor::slapfloormg! *


----------



## maciewhitehorn (Nov 12, 2012)

emilieanne said:


> Well.... I JUST got a new one.
> 
> I get a kik (messaging app that my "sister" messages me on) and it says hey, I reply hi.
> She says "Do you know if Tennessee fainting goats are a whole other breed of goat or is it just a disease that carries in any goat or just Nigerian and Nigerian mixes because im super curious lol"
> ...


Im seriously considering that dad hitting me with the jeep tailgate made me a bit brain dead. Im not as brainy as i used to be. It actually makes me sad lol


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Goat hiker, that is a RARE hybrid purebred (I know I know, no such thing lol) shoat or geep 
 please, let's all gather around to see the shoat 
Lol I feel like pt Barnum......


----------



## kimbuffet (Apr 18, 2013)

The best story I have is when I took my kids to the Living History Farms, they had a baby dairy calf that had been seperated from its mom so she could be milked and it was bawling. The tour guide told a group of people "don't worry she will have a playmate in a few weeks." One city person said "from the same mother?" Wow, they must think the gestation period on cows is like 3 weeks!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

seems like it's not just us city folk who don't understand things!!

goathiker, I would guess miniature goat/camel...would that be a coat or a gamel??


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Ha ha, Dexter was my daughters FFA lamb. When all the showing was done, I figured why not. He was a good team member. He listened to everything going on around him in the woods. 

When he was alive we had him, Willie a boer/Saanen, Lenore a Cashmere/Nigerian, and Annie, a Nubian/La Mancha/Alpine with big multi colored moon spots everywhere, long elf ears, and straight up horns. 
We did tell people that Lenore was a Geep. We told people Dexter was her dad, Willie was her mom. We told everyone that Annie was an antelope. We had fun. I'm not allowed to do that anymore since I go with hubby and the kids are all grown up. 
Maybe I need to go to the beach by myself... With my metal detector, Bean and I could become CSI.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

When I used to take our alpacas to fairs and festivals, we always had at least one person ask "is that an Emu?"

By the end of the day we were so tired, we would just answer yes.


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

mtmom75 said:


> LOL! Definitely sheep!
> 
> One time in the park a little boy asked me if my Great Dane was a donkey.


I had harlequin great Dan. 
I went threw a fast food drive threw the girl at the widow asked if he was a baby cow,


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> When I used to take our alpacas to fairs and festivals, we always had at least one person ask "is that an Emu?"
> 
> By the end of the day we were so tired, we would just answer yes.


that's hilarious but sadly not shocking


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

I had at least three people ask me what I was doing with my Golden Retriever when I was out ground driving my miniature horse (I don't have him any more) to get him road safe. And these were country people. And at least two of them were dead serious. 

Dairy guy from up the road:*slows down his truck and rolls down the widow after going past, stopping, and backing up*"I've never seen someone drive a dog before!"

Me: "You still haven't, because this isn't a dog, it's a horse." 

Dairy guy: "Like I wouldn't know a Golden retriever when i see one! Haha, funny, but seriously, why do you drive your dog?"

Me: *speaking slowly* "He isn't a dog, he is a miniature horse."


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I think there MUST be some disease that tricks people's mind & makes them see a little more or a little less than what they're actually seeing. 


That's a beautiful mini horse. How do they even start to see a dog?!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

people can be SOOO special. WarPony, that is a miniature horse, of course, of course..... :laugh:


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Maybe they have vision problems? 
Or see hallucinations.

I just am having a hard time grasping this LOL


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Nubianfan, I'm right along with you.

Just like this picture my friend sent me.. 
Ill post it but I've posted it here so many times lol.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

^^ that's so funny, yet SO SAD! people really need to know where their food comes from!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

WarPony said:


> Dairy guy from up the road:*slows down his truck and rolls down the widow after going past, stopping, and backing up*"I've never seen someone drive a dog before!"
> 
> Me: "You still haven't, because this isn't a dog, it's a horse."
> 
> ...


I bet that guy was insulting you. Some of those people just don't like miniatures.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> I bet that guy was insulting you. Some of those people just don't like miniatures.


Really?! I wonder why?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I agree. People do need to know were their food comes from. 
I know a lady that can not eat chicken at my house nor eggs or milk because I have chickens and I milk the goats. 
One time I went & got the eggs. I put an egg in her hand (no poop on it or anything) & she screamed and dropped the egg. 
She was like this came out of a chickens but!!!! 
-_- ugh. People.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

so sad. our wether, we decided before he was born that if our goat has boys he'll be headed to the freezer... everyone we tell it to just says why don't we go to the grocery store for our meat. we're like.....uhh......that comes from the SAME PLACE.

I find people also get really weirded out with just the THOUGHT of where food comes from. like that lady at your house. she's probably really happy buying eggs from the super market but don't care to think of where that egg comes from. or when people eat meat but never stop to think that the meat they're eating came from a living, breathing animal! 

i'd love to have fresh eggs like that. but alas, our dog and the mongooses have decided for us that we don't need chickens.....


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Exactly. 

In middles school, every grade in Ag class had to watch food inc. and other various videos on where your food comes from. 
I do think some of the places are horrible but you don't know what they were like so eat it anyway. 
We all need to survive and we didnt get to the top of the food chain to go out and gnaw on some grass..... IMO. 

I can sit here & tell you what's in your mcdonalds chickens nuggets (you dot want me to lol) while eating some. 
I have a very weak stomach but it all comes down to this.: 
Food is food. You liked it before I told you what was in it, it's not different know that you know...... 
Again, JMO..


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Every single person who sees my Angora doe Bailey asks if she is a sheep. I guess she looks very 'sheep-like' to folks who haven't seen an Angora goat. Especially when she is standing beside my Nigerian Dwarves!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

^^ back before I knew how to tell a sheep from a goat, I would probably guess an angora sheep would be a goat. there are tiny nuances only goat/sheep people SHOULD be able to pick up.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Wait... nchen... there arent angora sheep....


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Ahahahahahahahhahahahahahahah! 

Nchen & ownedbythegoats, y'all made my day!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

sorry! doing too many things at once! lol


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

That's what they all say!!(; 


I'm just kidding.. But that was funny


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Think she meant it flip flopped.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

ksalvagno said:


> I bet that guy was insulting you. Some of those people just don't like miniatures.


Nope, he was dead serious. I met his son some time later and we talked about it. I caught a LOT of crap from people who are anti-mini-horse but in this case the guy really thought he was seeing someone driving a dog, lol.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Why would someone be anti mini horse? I don't get it:/


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

I have had my goats called deer, sheep, dogs, and baby cows (not sure where that came from) the parents are usually the one that says these


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

I have had our pony called a baby horse...TONS of times even by adults. Some just don't get the concept of what a "Pony" actually is and that yes they are that small and full grown.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Yeah I have a grey and white spotted pony who is actually part Shetland part POA. He has some weird appy markings along with his pinto markings anyway he is gray and white spotted and stands about 10 hands and is about 26 years old. I have a 12 year old Paso Fino who is 14.2 hands and a light bay. They are best friends. They are also both geldings. People ask me all the time if Dusty the pony is Buddy, the Paso Fino's baby.... Ummm no, they are both boys, two vastly different breeds, vastly different colorations, and Dusty is over twice as old as Buddy. Nope don't think he is his baby.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

When I first got a Boer Doe (just walked by the house) I went online to find out about goat behavior and other issues. First thing that popped up was "what is the difference between goats and sheep?" In general, people are pretty ignorant today as they all live in cities and get their food from the grocery store. But if you own animals, it is a good idea to know what you own.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

emilieanne said:


> Why would someone be anti mini horse? I don't get it:/


For the same reason some people can't stand small dogs, they think they are stupid and useless, and therefore they think the very fact that they exist is some kind of insult to nature and anyone who likes them is stupid. *shrug* Having a small hairless dog and having had miniature horses I've heard it a lot.



NubianFan said:


> Yeah I have a grey and white spotted pony who is actually part Shetland part POA. He has some weird appy markings along with his pinto markings anyway he is gray and white spotted and stands about 10 hands and is about 26 years old. I have a 12 year old Paso Fino who is 14.2 hands and a light bay. They are best friends. They are also both geldings. People ask me all the time if Dusty the pony is Buddy, the Paso Fino's baby.... Ummm no, they are both boys, two vastly different breeds, vastly different colorations, and Dusty is over twice as old as Buddy. Nope don't think he is his baby.


I had that happen a lot when I first got my shetland, Jamie, and was living at a place where i took care of an elderly larger pony. I would ride Joker and lead Jamie and people would constantly stop and say, "LOOK AT THE MAMA AND THE BABY!!!" *facepalm* Jamie was 4, and his mane and tail were REALLY long (tail dragged the ground) and Joker was a very old and very obvious gelding. I just used to laugh and shake my head. But when i finally bought Jamie's mom no one ever said that when I was driving her and leading him. Probably because as adults they were almost identical except for gender.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

That's horrible! 

I have 2 great chihuahuas! Every time someone comes over they never wanna get close to me because one of them (my blue chihuahua that I've had since 4 weeks) will bite anyone she doesn't know, trying to protect me. 
The other one, daisy, is so sweet to people. Only people lol. She hunts everything, and has killed some ***** before. 
I just don't understand why they don't judge the animal from animal to animal instead of the breed:/


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

lileomom said:


> I worked at a u-pick pumpkin patch when I was a kid. A woman from the city insisted that the jersey calf in the petting zoo was not a cow. She was convinced it was a camel because she knew that all cows are black and white. She got really mad when I couldn't stop laughing.


There is a goat in a medium size herd of goats on the way to town that is black and white--kind of looked like a Holstein (except front and back were large black stripes and center was white), except it is goat.



ksalvagno said:


> When I used to take our alpacas to fairs and festivals, we always had at least one person ask "is that an Emu?"
> 
> By the end of the day we were so tired, we would just answer yes.


You needed a sign. "THIS IS NOT AN EMU--IT IS AN ALPACA"

BTW, there are emus and alpacas between me and town. They do not look anything like each other.



Stacykins said:


> Every single person who sees my Angora doe Bailey asks if she is a sheep. I guess she looks very 'sheep-like' to folks who haven't seen an Angora goat. Especially when she is standing beside my Nigerian Dwarves!


Not as many Angora goats here as they use to be but there are still quite a few ranchers raising them. Also have Boer goats, Spanish goats, and sheep in this county. You should try telling the difference between Angoras and sheep and shaved sheep and goats, while driving at 70 mph. And it doesn't help when they insist on hiding in the trees and bushes.

Last night watched a movie involving a cowboy who got custody of his children after his ex-wife was murdered. Sadly, based on true story. Anyway, a horse gave birth during the movie to the biggest foal ever. Must have been a world record. That baby immediately stood up and was the height of the cowboy's waist. It came out nice and clean too.


----------



## bbellhbl (Aug 1, 2013)

We always laugh at Guineas b/c we think they look like Instant Martians from old Bugs Bunny cartoons.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

nchen7 said:


> I have to admit, prior to owning goats, I didn't REALLY know the difference between goats and sheep (yes.....i'm a city girl). I could probably pick out an alpine as a goat, but those fibre goats look awfully like sheep sometimes....
> 
> HOWEVER, if you're selling something, you should really know what you're selling.....


Don't tell anyone (No one else is reading this, right?) But I STILL can't always tell a fiber goat from a sheep. (I've been involved in Dairy goat 4-H clubs for 7 years now...)


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

groovyoldlady said:


> Don't tell anyone (No one else is reading this, right?) But I STILL can't always tell a fiber goat from a sheep. (I've been involved in Dairy goat 4-H clubs for 7 years now...)


Always remember, lambs have 'down tails' and goats have 'up tails'. Works for me every time


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

groovyoldlady said:


> Don't tell anyone (No one else is reading this, right?) But I STILL can't always tell a fiber goat from a sheep. (I've been involved in Dairy goat 4-H clubs for 7 years now...)


 Yep. we will be sure not to link this to facebook or anything...Hmm


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Just kidding Groovy Old Lady...


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I get all sorts of dumb comments.......how do you get eggs without a rooster? chickens lay eggs once a month right? 

And then the girl who thought our 100#pigs were cute and asked their names. I said breakfast, lunch and dinner. She laughed and said, no really? I said, "THIS IS A FARM" and she nearly fainted. She said well, I don't want to know my food had a face. *bang head on wall*


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

1. Coworker asked about the "deer" on my Facebook page. Said deer are a herd of Pygmy crosses. 
2. When we lived in a neighborhood and I walked Juan my Pygmy buck down the road, several people thought he was a dog. 
3. A little kid down the road thought my late Mustang X Appy, Dusty, was a cow. 
4. While walking down the road with my Mini horse, Patch, an older man thought he was a giant dog. 
5. I also get the "Don't you need a rooster for eggs?" question alot. 

When my mom was a kindergarten aide at a title one school, she had kids that had never seen dirt before! They had gone to a livestock show at the fair, and all the kids where pointing at the ground and asking about the "weird stuff on the floor".


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

People don't know anything these days! They can't tell the difference between a goat and a sheep, a mule and a donkey, HUH! I wish these people would know more!


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

I was walking down the road with my BLACK AND WHITE Nubian, and was asked "How did you train that deer?"

I have gotten loads of "how did it lay an egg without a rooster" and "You're going to EAT that egg? Why not let it hatch?" To which I reply "It's not fertilized, it won't hatch" and they reply "But you're just eating a baby chicken! That's so sad!" (I roll my eyes and walk away. There's no baby chicken when it's not fertilized.)

People are so stupid nowadays. And everyone that lives anywhere but a farm thinks that farm animals are gross. I remember taking a field trip in third grade to a dairy. Everyone was plugging their noses and kept going on about how incredibly smelly it was, when I didn't smell a thing! I remember asking my mom and she said "They don't live on a farm like we do honey." And that just explained everything.
I also remember being fascinated by the cow birth, when half the other kids and parents were so grossed out they had to leave.

People don't know anything about, nor do they appreciate, farm animals. 

Sorry about that little rant there, but I'm frustrated with city people


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

TexasRanger said:


> 3. A little kid down the road thought my late Mustang X Appy, Dusty, was a cow.


I've started getting that about my horse. lol. To be fair, I have a long drive and I sit back off the road so people only ever see him from a long distance, and he is sort of black-and-white-cow coloured... but one of my neighbors commented to me that they were surprised that I got a cow knowing how much I prefer goats. I was sorta baffled for a bit, since I don't have a cow. "I was sure I saw a Holstein hanging out in front of your barn when i went past." *giggle* Hairiest Holstein i ever saw.


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

KasKiRanch said:


> I work with a few "City" people and they were embarrassed to find out that Cattle with horns could be girls or boys...they thought only boy cattle had horns and girls did not.
> 
> I found it hysterically funny.


Oh my gosh, yes! They think that anything with horns is a boy!

I agree I find this hysterically funny.


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

My goats have been referred to as baby cows, deer, dogs, and of course, the ever famous sheep. 

I have bantam chickens, and I can't even begin to count how many times someone has asked me if my hen was a baby or at the fair been like "hey, look at the baby chicken!" Really?? This chicken is 7 years old!!!


----------



## Tamara (Aug 29, 2013)

Wow, I can't believe some of the stuff mentioned here! They think an alpaca is an _EMU_, *really*?! The most we have had is "Are those llamas?" in reference to our alpaca and "Is she a foal?", talking about an adult pony we had, who was unfortunately stunted from a bad foalhood and was very lacking in her mane and tail.
I think I might die of laughter if someone said some of the things written here!


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Lol alot of these posts are funny! When we go to fairs the first questions that we get are why do you cut off the Goats ears ( referring to lamanchas) after about getting 20 questions in 2 days alot of us started to say ya we cut them and they become dumplings. We were about to set out pita chips and label ( goat ear chips, try one yourself )


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

LamanchaAcres said:


> Lol alot of these posts are funny! When we go to fairs the first questions that we get are why do you cut off the Goats ears ( referring to lamanchas) after about getting 20 questions in 2 days alot of us started to say ya we cut them and they become dumplings. We were about to set out pita chips and label ( goat ear chips, try one yourself )


I know what you mean! I don't have lamanchas but everyone always asks me if they cut their ears off... Sometime I just play with them  I know, it's bad, but way to fun!


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

fishin816 said:


> People don't know anything these days! They can't tell the difference between a goat and a sheep, a mule and a donkey, HUH! I wish these people would know more!


I know what you mean, I get people asking to pet my 'poodle' all the time...YEP, this is my poodle with horns, hooves, and she baahs instead of barks!

It's just bizarre to me how little people know about farm animals now a days! confusing a goat for a sheep is understandable for me if it's somebody who hasn't been around animals before. But a goat for a camel? An angus steer for a horse? I've had both of which happen and I politely explain that no, this is a cow, or no, it's a goat, but it really is just mind boggling sometimes!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

It is funny at times to hear what people have to say! But think about it, how _far removed_ people are from knowing where their food comes from.If you haven't been raised around animals, you are clueless....kinda like me if I were in the city...I don't even know how to use the bus! LOL

But at least I know what a bus IS


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

probably too, because of lack of funding in schools or I have no clue what's going on, but I remember when I was growing up in the city in Canada, we'd have trips to the county fair every year, we had chicks hatching in an incubator when I was in kindergarten and sprouted beans, my family would go fruit picking every year (strawberries, cherries, apples), go to petting zoos, regular zoos, etc etc. 

it seems now that parents are way too busy to take their kids out to farm land to spend a day outside or schools are too poor to have these programs?? I have no clue. I still grew up a city kid, and remain a city slicker at heart even though country life is growing on me (who knew chickens were such a pleasure to cuddle???), but at least I was exposed to many things as a child.

I pity people who just don't know. it's sad for me to see others be so ignorant with food!


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

I literally saw this happen the other day:

Friends are talking while at DQ-

1: "I don't know how people buy animals at the fair and eat them. I mean, it's so cruel, eating that chicken or cow, not to mention gross!!!
2:"Yeah, I know. It grosses me out that people actually eat those poor animals!"

1: Takes bite of cheeseburger
2: Takes bite of chicken strips

Really people?! Really!?
And I think it's not as much parents not getting the kids exposure to country life, it's kids are to sucked in to their video games to want to leave their house!!!

This is a phone call: TRUE STORY

M-mom
T-telemarketer 

M:Hello?
T: Hi, bla blah blah, YOU NEED (idk what provider it was, lets just say DISH) DISH! 
M- Sorry, but we aren't interested.
T- okay. Can you tell me what provider you have currently?
M- we have an antenna
T- And you're HAPPY with that!?!?
M-Yes, because I don't have time to sit my butt down and watch TV for more than an hour!
T- *Hangs up on her*

I mean seriously, all people do nowadays is sit down with food of some sort and watch TV or play video games!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

^^ I love sitting with food and watch tv, but I make a POINT to know what i'm eating, where it came from, and if possible, who grew it!


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

littlegoatgirl said:


> I literally saw this happen the other day:
> 
> Friends are talking while at DQ-
> 
> ...


I know what you mean about not having time for tv! Even when I do have extra time to wind down in the evening, I'd rather make cheese. Lol I just can't get into tv much.


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

OutdoorDreamer said:


> I know what you mean about not having time for tv! Even when I do have extra time to wind down in the evening, I'd rather make cheese. Lol I just can't get into tv much.


Yes! I'd rather do something crafty or make something than watch TV. I only watch a couple shows regularly, but I really don't watch them that much, because I'm so busy I can't follow them every week!


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

nchen7 said:


> ^^ I love sitting with food and watch tv, but I make a POINT to know what i'm eating, where it came from, and if possible, who grew it!


I mean like sitting down with a bag of chips or a box of chocolate chip cookies or something like that... Not like eating dinner or a snack


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

littlegoatgirl said:


> I mean like sitting down with a bag of chips or a box of chocolate chip cookies or something like that...


I would do that, lol!


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

My 4 year old niece got in to an argument with another girl in Sunday school because she said eggs come from chickens. The other girl argued that eggs come from Walmart.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

^^ :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

At fair during the main show there were 2 nubians brown with white spots. People were going crazy at the judges and announcer because they said "there shouldn't be deer competing against goats" these by the way looked nothing like deer


----------



## Ride4ever (Aug 7, 2013)

I own Toggenburgs and I have had more than one person who comes up my lane say they are deer. Some people want to buy them and others are shocked that I am keeping deer. There is someone on my road who keeps deer, but they don't look like Togg's at all! this happens all the time. My best friends even say they look like deer(until I go on a 2 min rant on how they are goats NOT deer).


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

Ride4ever said:


> I own Toggenburgs and I have had more than one person who comes up my lane say they are deer. Some people want to buy them and others are shocked that I am keeping deer. There is someone on my road who keeps deer, but they don't look like Togg's at all! this happens all the time. My best friends even say they look like deer(until I go on a 2 min rant on how they are goats NOT deer).


I put orange vests on my Toggs during deer season because from a distance from the back they do look a little too much like the back end of a white tail for my taste, lol.

I have people thinking my moonspotted mini nubian is a fawn and the remaining Togg is her mom ("their spots go away when they get older!"). Um, no. Just.... no.


----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

When we were at our fair my family and I was sitting in our tack pen and my dad had his dog and soo many people asked if she was a goat. After a while my dad said yes and people actually believed him! By the way Lexi, the dog, is a red heeler.


----------



## Ride4ever (Aug 7, 2013)

WarPony said:


> I put orange vests on my Toggs during deer season because from a distance from the back they do look a little too much like the back end of a white tail for my taste, lol.
> 
> I have people thinking my moonspotted mini nubian is a fawn and the remaining Togg is her mom ("their spots go away when they get older!"). Um, no. Just.... no.


Really? That is just...no. exactly what you said. Orange vest's are a good idea...I don't have a lot of people hunting around here, but it would keep them safe.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

At our fair, there was a pair of turkeys. Don't remember what kind, but they are the white ones and the tom has a black tufft on his chest. Someone asked:

Is that where he poops?

O.M.G


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Scottyhorse said:


> At our fair, there was a pair of turkeys. Don't remember what kind, but they are the white ones and the tom has a black tufft on his chest. Someone asked:
> 
> Is that where he poops?
> 
> O.M.G


You win! Lmao


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Scottyhorse said:


> At our fair, there was a pair of turkeys. Don't remember what kind, but they are the white ones and the tom has a black tufft on his chest. Someone asked:
> 
> Is that where he poops?
> 
> O.M.G


I've heard that before too!


----------

